# Closed, Thanks!



## Darkwing (Apr 20, 2020)

Done for the night, thanks friends!!


----------



## Feather Orb (Apr 20, 2020)

I'd like to visit!

Edit: Thank you! Great stuff in the tailor shop and I bought a picnic basket from Nook's!


----------



## MarzipanDragyn (Apr 20, 2020)

Darkwing said:


> Hello! My island has some cool stuff available right now, so I’ll be opening my gates!
> 
> *Rules:*
> - Do not run through my flowers or pick them!
> ...


Hello! I'm Mari!
If Melba is still at work, I'd love to swing by!


----------



## macosta (Apr 20, 2020)

ill like to visit


----------



## Darkwing (Apr 20, 2020)

MarzipanDragyn said:


> Hello! I'm Mari!
> If Melba is still at work, I'd love to swing by!





macosta said:


> ill like to visit


Hi friends, Melba actually finished crafting, but I now have Roscoe crafting the Infused Water Dispenser! If you’re interested in coming by for that, you two can send me a PM and I’ll give you a Dodo Code, thanks!  ☺


----------



## Fmarulz (Apr 20, 2020)

love to come


----------



## shasha (Apr 20, 2020)

I'd love to come when there's space! My ign is Sha


----------



## Jenny_ysy (Apr 20, 2020)

I'd love to come! Just PM'd you.


----------



## Shylime (Apr 20, 2020)

Love to stop by! In game name is Zen! :>


----------



## jynxy87 (Apr 20, 2020)

I would love to visit roscoe if I could!!


----------



## stargurg (Apr 20, 2020)

could i visit as well if they are still crafting? c:


----------



## Sicariana (Apr 20, 2020)

I'd like to visit as well. IGN: Emily


----------



## frogjail (Apr 20, 2020)

i'd love to visit!!! ign: holly


----------



## elphieluvr (Apr 20, 2020)

I would love to come by if he’s still crafting. Name is Leila from Arendelle


----------



## SensaiGallade (Apr 20, 2020)

May I visit please? IGN is Aaron!


----------



## GumbleGoopus (Apr 20, 2020)

Can I come? My IGN is Gummy!


----------



## DarkMyst (Apr 20, 2020)

I'd love to come if possible, IGN is Sou!


----------



## s i r e n t i c (Apr 20, 2020)

I’d love to stop by the Able sisters if you’re still open 
My IGN is Anna


----------



## Fudgybutt (Apr 20, 2020)

Georgia from Sandisk


----------



## amylase (Apr 20, 2020)

Hiya, I'd love to stop by. Amylase from Moonlight


----------



## bren (Apr 20, 2020)

Darkwing said:


> Hello! My island has some cool stuff available right now, so I’ll be opening my gates!
> 
> *Rules:*
> - Do not run through my flowers or pick them!
> ...



hii may i visit?


----------



## Cnydaquil (Apr 20, 2020)

hey dark! im heading over!


----------



## adriennekim (Apr 20, 2020)

Can I come over


----------



## Ichigo. (Apr 20, 2020)

I'd like to come over if they're still crafting!  Thank you~ (oh also, IGN is the same as my username haha Ichigo)


----------

